# Too many TOTers ????



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I noticed a big problem this Halloween that we've never experienced before. There were just too many people and vehicles on the street. At some points the traffic congestion was really dangerous. After so many years of doing this, people not only walk to us, but come in van loads as well. The constant juggling for parking spaces, kids running around, and people congregating in the street was just too much. During one of the busiest times, a cop pulled into our street, and had to sit there for nearly a minute before he could get through. I thought for certain he would park and tell me I had to shut down, but he kept going.
I think one of our problems was letting people go through as often as they wanted to. We may have to limit the # of times someone can go through just so they leave the area. One large group was there for over an hour! Is anyone else having similar problems, and/or have any ideas as to the solution?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Too many ToT's? Is that even POSSIBLE? LOL..

I had one experience this year...I had alot of people just hanging out at the display with video cams..and when my hangman needed an adjustment I went out to fix it..I had to literally stand in line to get back to my house!..HAHA it was funny though..I felt like a tourist.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I know that we have to start limiting the # of people that can walk through at one time. Smaller groups of no more than five, six tops. Any bigger than that, and you only scare the first few, and the people at the end know what's coming, or miss the scare entirely. I have no problem with the quantity of people, just the logistics of keeping the area free moving so I don't get closed down for public safety reasons.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We are on a dead-end private road. We put up a sign saying "NO CARS" "WALK-INS ONLY" at the entrance with cones and caution tape. Cars and kids dressed as "invisible pedestrian" are a bad mix! I'm not sure how you should handle it other than putting some cones out and making a no parking area for drop-offs and pick-ups in front of your house. You know how people are, they'll drive around the mall for a half hour looking for the closest spot... Deny them a spot and make them park down the street and walk!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you could start charging more money. that would get rid alot of people

Great big signs that says (PARKING $30 ) place them where you dont want people parking. 

you might be able to ask the city for permission to block off the road.

any large parking lots near your house?A School, church or a shopping center within a few blocks?

I don't really know the area so I can't offer any real advise.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We live on a suburban street where the houses are close. The problem we have is we are two houses away from a main county road. Cars are always turning into our street and both sides of the street are packed with cars and people who stand in the street. No street lights so the block is usually pretty dark other than the lights projected from our haunt display.


----------

